# Overturned Horsebox on the A30/38/M5



## Piglet (29 August 2015)

As above, any news at all?  Only asking as I heard it on the local news


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 August 2015)

Bbc traffic is showing an accidents between junctions12 and 13, a trailer, but no info.


----------



## Ithyer (29 August 2015)

Piglet said:



			As above, any news at all?  Only asking as I heard it on the local news
		
Click to expand...

If this is the accident by the marsh Barton turning on a30 happen this morning. Was friends of mine just left them now friends very shaken up by the accidents but horses have been checked over by the vet and have been given all clear. Very very lucky. Please please make sure your trailer are serviced and don't take a risk. This trailer was services only 2 weeks ago with new tyres brakes etc and was 100% safe just a nasty accident but most of all my friends and horses are safe and well


----------



## Alec Swan (29 August 2015)

A friend of mine,  of whom I'm very fond has today taken a 'difficult' horse from here in Norfolk,  to Cumbria,  travelling loose in a trailer,  AND with the top doors open.  Though I love her,  I'm staggered at her level of stupidity.  The horse arrived safely.  When she returns, she and I are going to have words!  With luck,  by the time that we meet up,  I'll have calmed down.  40 + years ago I shot a pony which had jumped out through open top doors.  The memory of the horror of it all is still fresh today,  and I've never travelled any horse in a trailer,  tethered or loose,  without the top doors being firmly shut.

It's a relief to read that there were no injuries in the reported accident on the A30.

Alec.


----------



## Meandtheboys (29 August 2015)

good news........I hope you friend and horses are not too traumatised x


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			A friend of mine,  of whom I'm very fond has today taken a 'difficult' horse from here in Norfolk,  to Cumbria,  travelling loose in a trailer,  AND with the top doors open.  Though I love her,  I'm staggered at her level of stupidity.  The horse arrived safely.  When she returns, she and I are going to have words!  With luck,  by the time that we meet up,  I'll have calmed down.  40 + years ago I shot a pony which had jumped out through open top doors.  The memory of the horror of it all is still fresh today,  and I've never travelled any horse in a trailer,  tethered or loose,  without the top doors being firmly shut.

It's a relief to read that there were no injuries in the reported accident on the A30.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

We had such a case here a couple of years ago. The horse was a known bad traveller and he climbed out of the back onto the A120 with catastrophic consequences. Why anyone would travel a known bad traveller in this way is beyond me, there is the respect for other road users as well as the poor horse.


----------



## Piglet (30 August 2015)

Thank god all were ok, I wasn't sure of exact location, I just heard it on the local travel news.  Horrible horrible experience


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 August 2015)

Glad all is ok 

 Because the press always calls it a horsebox even though we know it is a trailer I was not sure which type it was.   I had a trailer go over with me with my MOAL  horrid scary experience.  I won't tow a horse trailer again.

Thank god no serious injuries  thoughts with all concerned


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 August 2015)

Ithyer said:



			If this is the accident by the marsh Barton turning on a30 happen this morning. Was friends of mine just left them now friends very shaken up by the accidents but horses have been checked over by the vet and have been given all clear. Very very lucky. Please please make sure your trailer are serviced and don't take a risk. This trailer was services only 2 weeks ago with new tyres brakes etc and was 100% safe just a nasty accident but most of all my friends and horses are safe and well
		
Click to expand...

JFC. Thank goodness all OK. That is quite close to me, glad all is well.


----------

